# Ride Contrabands?



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

How are they? Anybody ride with them?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Have heard nothing but bad things
Good idea, bad execution


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

most of the bad comes from people with oddly-shaped boots and/or improper setup


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

I tried my contrabands yesterday and they were great. You do have to set them up specifically for your boot but that are fast to hook up and release, very comfortable and kept my boots very stable. I recommend them highly - unless that front strap breaks!:laugh:


----------

